# Greta in a remarkable slow-down



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello Folks,

Greta is 10 and has been living with severe IBD for over 2 years. It's being treated with various meds including a steroid (reduced from 2.0 to 0.5 mg/day) and vet Rx food. Long story short - the IBD has been much improved and her energy level/behavior had improved as well. Very lately though, she has been refusing breakfast, drinks more water, and just lays around. I took her to the vet 2 days ago because of a nasty cyst that was treated, and a mild ear infection which also is being treated. She's getting a topical lotion for the ear issue and antibiotic to ward off any infection from the cyst.

Anyway - this food refusal has been going on for over a month where she SOMETIMES eats 1/2 or less... but recently simply refuses breakfast, but will eat her (vet-approved) cookies. Her respiratory rate at rest has increased to about 44 breaths/minute which is high. Overall, her energy is down, she doesn't go for walks over 1/2 block long, and she sleeps more than ever. She does have some arthritis as well which clearly doesn't help. She remains a very loving and sweet girl - but I am increasingly concerned. She gets blood work and overall evaluations every 3 months and most results are close to or within normal limits. It seems to me that her time is growing short and it hurts to see her this way. 

I don't post here often, but do read and search items on occasion. I guess I'm asking if others have had similar situations and how they helped their golden - as well as seeking advice on dealing with our sweet girl. Thank you for any thoughts.

Doug & Greta


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Does she get B12 shots? I’m not an expert on this — my Cavalier was recently diagnosed. The B12 shots really seemed to perk her up.


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

diane0905 said:


> Does she get B12 shots? I’m not an expert on this — my Cavalier was recently diagnosed. The B12 shots really seemed to perk her up.


Hi Diane - no she does not get B12 shots. I will ask her vet about this next visit. 

Thanks,

Doug


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Also- have you had her heart checked by a canine caridologist?


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

sevans said:


> Also- have you had her heart checked by a canine caridologist?


She has regular exams by an internist specialist who checks her vitals including heart sounds/rate. The respiratory concern is fairly recent.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

NFexec said:


> She has regular exams by an internist specialist who checks her vitals including heart sounds/rate. The respiratory concern is fairly recent.


Not to be alarmist but a cardiology specialist would do at an least EKG- increased panting could be a sign the heart may not be pumping enough blood through to the lungs creating increased respiration. Conjestive heart failure can appear quickly or insidiously.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

First off, I am so sorry you are going through this. It's so hard to see them get older and their health decline.

In terms of the eating, at this point, I would give her anything she will eat. Often they will eat something smelly - tuna is a good one. Liverwurst, peanut butter, wet dog food. If she likes the cookies, give her the cookies. Oh, I am realizing you may not be able to do this because of the IBD. Is there a vet food (wet, not dry) you can get for her if you do need to be more careful with ingredients? You just basically need to get some nutrients and calories into her. Hopefully that will give her a bit more energy.


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you both for your replies. I will ask her internist about getting a cardiologist involved, and whether we can vary her diet. I agree that along with everything else, she may be tired of the same food. Wish us luck.

Doug


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

Well - Greta's symptoms got worse and I took her to our local emergency vet service (where she's been followed for the past two+ years). Very long and excruciating story made short, she indeed was diagnosed with cancer as it had nearly completely metastasized into her lungs causing serious obstruction and bleeding. Nothing could reverse or treat this so we so sadly had to let her go. This was the third loving dog over many years where it came to this end and as we all know, it is so very, very hard. Anyway - I wanted to place some closure on this thread, and will stop over at the Rainbow Bridge forum to help myself with the same.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

So very very sorry for your loss. It sounds as though she had a loving family who was there for her when she needed you the most. hardest part of loving our dogs.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm sorry I missed this and I'm very sorry for your loss. Cancer is the absolute worst. 
Godspeed sweet Greta.


----------



## sevans (Jul 18, 2021)

Agonizing- so very, very sorry.


----------

